# Drop Coffee in the Shop - Part 2



## JCSweden (May 14, 2010)

Hello folks,

We have some more (but not a lot) of the very popular winning blend from the Swedish Barista Championship 2011 and the lovely single origin from Ethiopia, Kabado Dara.

Roasted on the 17th of May by Drop Coffee in Stockholm. In store now or available mail order or from our webshop!

http://bit.ly/f8lWId


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

You guys would be crazy not to try these beans. Truely awesome


----------



## 20Eyes (Mar 16, 2011)

Will be in London next week and hope to drop (no pun intended...) in to pick up a bag or two, if there are any left.


----------

